# Office/CPE Visit G&Q Code Help



## volleyb13 (Feb 25, 2010)

I do coding for a large primary care office. We have come across that BCBS will no longer recognize/pay for the G0101 & Q0091 when billed with an office visit or CPE. Was wondering if someone who works for an OB office could tell me what CPT's/dx's they bill for the following scenario's:

1) Patient came in for routine GYN & had no issues.

2) Patient came in for routine GYN & had issues (example: 623.5).

3) Patient came in for CPE & Routine GYN Exam, with no issues.

I know how our primary care offices have been billing for these situations, but was curious how an actual OB office would code these in general.
Any guidance would be great. Thanks so much!


----------



## wmartinez (Feb 25, 2010)

1) Patient came in for routine GYN & had no issues.

99395/99396/99397-Established Patient Adult
99385/99386/99387-New Patients Adult

2) Patient came in for routine GYN & had issues (example: 623.5).

99395 with E/M code that supports level of care.

3) Patient came in for CPE & Routine GYN Exam, with no issues.

Complete physical Exam-& Routine GYN exam are preventive services so you use 993xxx codes.


----------

